# Starter Bolts Are Killing Me



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Well I think my starter is shot. Either I need a new starter, or there is a bad connection somewhere. So I went under the car and tried to remove the 2 bolts on the starter, to take it out to figure out the problem. And low and behold, nothing is easy. The two bolts won't budge. I can not remove them for the life of me! Now I don't want to start rounding them out and possibly strip them, but has anyone had this issue? What could I do to get it out?

I have tried soaking in a lubricant. And I have tried torching the bolt, but nothing works. The bolts refuse to move.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

get a good set of sockets and a wrench, make sure the socket fits really tight on to the bolts, no movements left or right. this way you dont strip the bolts, and use them muscles.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Try to tighten them first. After that find a bigger impact or if your doing it by hand put a pipe on the end of your ratchet. Make sure your using half inch drive. If that doesn't work, start hitting the weights!


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Lmao I guess I will have to try tightening them. If that doesn't break the seal, were just gonna cut the heads off and remove the bolts. Just buy new ones.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

haha, start hitting the weights...i like that.

yeah like he said, not the gym part, but use an extension on the wrench and hit it with a hammer. it will either get lose or break. but do not cut them by yourself, that will be a lot more work because drilling them out will be such a pain in the ass that it may take you entire week to do it.


----------



## roy (Jun 1, 2010)

*alum/steel. sucks*

They really shouldn;t be that hard to break free, i guess the Alum./steel reaction at work here.
As above, a good extension.the right socket & a 1/2" drive, with leverage they should break loose, Do, soak em for a few days with pen.fluid
And, as we did, we replaced em with studs, sure is allot easier next time, & installing em too


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Well after 5 hours of horrible pain and agony, I got the starter out!! =) No cutting of the bolts or anything. Just some PB Blaster and a lot of elbow grease. Now I am about to open her up and see what parts need replacing. We will see what's wrong with it.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Just took it to local auto parts store, and it won't spin at all when bench tested. I took it apart and there doesn't seem to be much carbon build up, but I did notice when I try and spin the Commutator, it doesn't spin at all as opposed to it spinning freely. Could be bad bearing. But would this cause it not to spin at all?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Found this. Can't understand why it is so cheap. And its brand new, not remanufactured

NEW STARTER PONTIAC 5.7L 6.0L FROM DB ELECTRICAL | eBay


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd take it to a local rebuilder. They can usually have it back to you within a few hours. They'll end up by being cheaper than the rebuilt from the auto parts store, and WAY cheaper than new. Plus, you know for sure you're money is staying in the US. 

Also, this is a great example where it pays to have full sets of 6 point sockets like you would 12 points. Even a 12 point that fits is really only good to about 50-60ft lbs before you start mangling the hex points.

When I get my pro tool set for work, I'm definitely getting a set of these in addition to the 6 points. Ain't nothin' gonna stop a twist socket. They're like THE tool to have for steering & suspension work, especially on old rusted crap.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Just called a local shop and they said 50 bucks and they will rebuild it. Sounds good to me. And I definitely need to get some of those sockets. Those would have been extremely useful lol


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Had the starter rebuilt. Installed it (which was an absolute pain!!) Car started perfectly but after about 3 seconds, it started smoking from the passenger side. Seemed like it was coming from the headers. Any idea what this could be? I went under and no wires seem to be touching the headers.

Could it be because I cleaned the intake and throttle body, and the lifter valley? Theres still some left over cleaner in there just burning off?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Nevermind lol Took the car off the jack stand. Started her up, and it purs like a cat with zero smoke. I still wonder what that could have been?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Arcing at the connection maybe? I saw your other thread about how it's clicking again already.


----------

